# Rad mogul pants and Predator jacket for sale.



## powbmps (Sep 6, 2009)

These Fate pants are mogul specific.  No gaurantee they will function anywhere else on the mountain.  Uninsulated, but you should stay warm if you stick to the bumps.  Bought them off eBay last season, used them twice.  Oddly enough both days were at Sundown.  Tag says Large.  I'm 5'11" ~185 and the pants fit quite well, although the high belted waist feels a bit snug on my expanding midsection.  Sold.

Predator Jacket.  Sold to the exceptionally stylish Powhunter.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same jacket in tan.  I'd take it off your hands if it was an XL.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris Ill take the jacket...Its insulated right???


----------



## powbmps (Sep 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Chris Ill take the jacket...Its insulated right???



It doesn't have any noticeable insulation.  It feels more like layers of fabric.  Does that make sense?  It was my cold weather jacket though.  I just wore a base layer with a light second layer.  I just noticed the tag says M even though it is bigger than my other Predator jacket labeled L.  Let me know if you're still interested.

How was your trip?  Did I miss the TR?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea Ill take it...

Heres the TR it was friggen awesome!!!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/62011-mt-hood-oregon-8-30-9-5-a.html


----------



## powbmps (Sep 9, 2009)

Pants were sold to someone on the mogul forums.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 9, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Pants were sold to someone on the mogul forums.



dont sell those UMASS marching band pants.  i'll pick those up on the 26th

remember to sign them for me though.  I want the autographed version.


----------

